# New To HGVC - Differences in Penthouse, Plus, and Normal Rooms



## Rono007 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi all...

Our family bought into HGVC earlier this year and started out at entry level and got a mass of "bonus points" (deeded in Vegas).

We are booking our first trip back next year. This board seems very knowledgeable, and being HGVC newbies, I joined TUG and paid the annual fee.

We LOVED Parc Soleil and we are from Orlando so the flexibility of HGVC, and having relatives in Orlando (but no longer have to stay with relatives!!!) makes it a no brainer for us. After seeing what our points get us, we will more than likely go through our base points and "bonus points" in the next 2 years and upgrade to a bigger "plan" before then.

We are wondering what the different categories are... esp. at Parc Soleil...
- 1 bedroom Penthouse Premier
- 1 bedroom Penthouse
- 1 bedroom Plus
- 1 bedroom

Just an FYI, I did do a Search on this before I posted. I found a bit of info, but thought there might be a bit more that you could share.

Thanks in advance for the assistance and have a great day!

**I edited this so it made a bit more sense**


Ron
Danbury, CT


----------



## jonevans (Sep 20, 2013)

*view*

in a nut shell usually the same room layout can cost more point basically due to view.

penthouse should be highest floors ( what is penthouse on a six story building?) could have larger windows 
premium should be a guaranteed view
 and regular is every other room  like back of building not facing beach 

each resort varies so not set in stone but more points used should make a better view

same question is to ask A resort has 4 buildings and different point requirement for same room size  lots of variables so I would ask more specific to a resort and building to get a straight responce

Elara has different points and rooms can change by design but will still be a one bed


----------



## HatTrick (Sep 20, 2013)

There are sometimes minor differences in furnishings and floor plans among standard, plus, and premier units, but what really distinguishes each category is the view.

In general, standard units have a "garden view", plus units have an improved or (where available) "ocean" or "partial ocean" view, and premier units have the superior or (where available) "ocean front" view.


----------



## presley (Sep 20, 2013)

At the Grand Waikikian, Penthouse Premiers are on a concierge floor.  I am guessing that is the same at the other properties.

Sometimes, the plus is only better furnishings and may not be a better view.  If you want something in particular and you don't know which category it is, you are better off calling in to make the reservation.  You can say what you want and they will help you find it.


----------



## Rono007 (Sep 20, 2013)

Big help all. Thank you.


----------



## HatTrick (Sep 20, 2013)

Rono007 said:


> We are wondering what the different categories are... esp. at Parc Soleil...
> - 1 bedroom Penthouse Premier
> - 1 bedroom Penthouse
> - 1 bedroom Plus
> - 1 bedroom



Just start up the online reservation system, choose Revolution, select Parc Soleil, click on an available date range, then click the link at the *Suite:* prompt for a "Room Details" window.

Or with the Classic system, just hover the mouse pointer over the category name for a similar window.


----------



## Rono007 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 22, 2013)

You're right: the folks here on TUG are incredibly knowledgeable and helpful. 

Welcome to TUG!


----------

